Ask HN: Would you pay more for an American-made iPhone? - happy-go-lucky
======
khedoros1
Not for an iPhone, no. For something else, yes, I'd probably be willing to pay
a little extra.

------
stevewilhelm
I would pay $25 more an iPhone where the majority of its parts were
manufactured in America.

------
dozzie
Why would I care if it was imported from US or China?

Not to mention, I wouldn't buy iPhone in the first place.

------
stray
Of course!

------
gregmorton
No way :|

